# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Ninja's DEILD tutorial

## ninja9578

DEILD (Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream) is an almost perfect method for becoming lucid.  Because of the way it works, if you do it just right you will be pretty much assured a lucid dream.  It is basically just an abbreviated WILD, without the ride of sleep paralysis.

*Why it works:*

Immediately after waking up, the dreaming section of the brain is still turned on and will stay that way for a few moments or until you move.  This is why it is not uncommon for hallucinations to follow waking up.  On a similar note, what you perceive is still being written to your dream memory, which is largely erased after waking up.  This is why it is not uncommon to get up during the night and have no recollection of it the next morning.

If youve ever been talking to someone and they asked you if you had been sleeping when they called you the previous night and you didnt remember being on the phone at all, then youve experienced this phenomenon.  These are rare because the real memory usually kicks back on after only a few seconds, but certain conditions can cause it to stay dormant.  Lack of sleep is one; your mind is still sorting itself out and needs more time before turning on again.

Since you are still technically in REM brainwaves then you can immediately fall back into a dream without tricking your body to sleep.

*How to do it:*

When you wake up, dont move!  You probably wake up after every dream, but you dont remember it.  Try and catch it, most of the time at the very end of a dream you will start to get senses from outside of your dream so you momentarily become lucid (it may be a fraction of a second.)  If you open your eyes or move any part of you then the odds are good that you have chased away your chances at DEILDing until your next REM cycle.

If you recognize that a dream is ending stay still so that a hypnogogic jerk doesnt force you to move and remind yourself to DEILD.

You can use an external device to wake you up, such as an alarm (I use a watch,) but you cant move to get up and turn it off, so find one that goes off after a second or two.  The shorter the duration, the better.

Now, if you havent moved you are almost guaranteed a lucid dream.  The only way that you will not have a lucid dream is if you were at the very end of the REM cycle and your mind wants to go back to deep sleep, or you chase it away with too much complexity.  

Now, you can either imagine the dream scenario that you want to go into, or re-enter the dream that you were just in.  The first method may be more difficult no, it is more difficult and here is why:  Your brain then has to produce a whole new dream.  This means rendering a scene, adding the surroundings, adding light, shadows, everything else.  This is hard to do all at once and the brain might panic and wake up completely, losing your lucid dream.

 Dream re-entry is better for beginners, and probably better for everyone.  You can fly away or change scenery once you already have the dream locked in.  Visualize the dream that you were just in, if you cant remember it, then youre too awake and wont be able to DEILD.  Dont just focus on visuals, but also the sensations and the sounds as well.  Within a short period of time (it should be less than a minute) you will see your last dream and enter it.

This is very useful for continuing lucid dreams that you lost.  Many of us do it.  You may notice that my DEILD count in my signature is fairly low, so why would I be writing about DEILDs?  Well, whenever Im feeling that Im losing a lucid dream I dont spin or rub my hands or anything like that.  I find that I get better results by allowing myself to wake up and then re-entering it with the DEILD technique.  If I counted each time Ive done that, then my DEILD count would be very much higher.

*Something to note:*

It is likely that when you re-enter your dream you can still feel your body in your bed.  You may not want to move in fears that you might lose your sleep paralysis and wake up.  This is a trick that your mind is playing on you.  If you are in the dream then your body is paralysis and you are asleep.  You can do one of two things in this situation, you can do something in your dream that is very senses oriented or you can allow yourself to have a false awakening.

By very senses oriented I mean:  Do something that will allow you to feel your dream body and forget about the one that its your bed.  I always discourage sex in lucid dreams, but it may be a good way to forget your real body.

To do a false awakening, close your dream eyes and you will find yourself in your bed.  Do a reality check, you are more than likely still dreaming.  Almost all WILD (and DEILD is a type of WILD,) begin with a false awakening.

I consider myself well versed in DEILDs and if there are any questions do not hesitate to PM me, I always respond.

-ninja9578

----------


## FreeOne

nice tutorial ninja  :wink2:   very informative.

----------


## aceboy

Great tutorial! i have one question though, when you wake up and dont move can you think? what im trying to say this when you WILD you cant concentrate on your thoughts or you will fail so when you do DEILD will it matter?

----------


## ninja9578

You shouldn't have time to think, you have to start visualizing your last dream right away.

----------


## Klace

Thank you for the very detailed tutorial, ninja!
Sure, I created the technique but I love how you described it perfectly, I also loved your "Why it works" section, you've captured it in words better than I could. 

I did a quick scan through, and may I suggest you add chaining in there? Because I believe you didn't cover it in here, or at least I didn't see it and it's one of the big selling points of DEILD.

(You know what I mean, chaining on more and more...)
Otherwise, this is very well done, again, thank you!

----------


## ninja9578

Last paragraph before Something to Note section.

Dr. Laberge invented this technique.  A bunch of people wrote tutorials for it here, but none of them ever made it to the tutorial section, I wrote this so that Billybob can move it there.  Lots of people ask about it.

----------


## Klace

Okay, great.
Your choice of working was a little weird, but I see it clearly now!  :tongue2:

----------


## Ceonsamea

Nice tutorial  :smiley: 

One question. I have never attempted a WILD because of SP, but i am sure I read for WILD that you must try to keep your mind awake. Should i try and keep myself aware of what I am doing? or just fall asleep while thinking of my last dream, and it should work?

EDIT: Actually sorry thats basically the same question as aceboys, i read through it all before posting but just sort of didn't register those posts, lol.

----------


## CDR

I'm gonna remember. I think it was something like this I did this night. I woke myself up from a bad dream and fell alseep a few seconds again, that dream became lucid...

----------


## ninja9578

Keep your mind awake.  It's a type of WILD.

----------


## Barefooted Student

I use these moments to engrave my previous dream in my memory, then I fall back to sleep. When I awake, I remember that dream I engraved.  ::D:

----------


## Oros

Thx to both of you, ninja and klace. 
i think i did some kind of DEILD before i knew about LD, and that's my first LDs to.  :smiley: 
nice tutorials both of you to btw.

----------


## Nightmare

I would like to add that even if you do move after waking up, this technique has still worked for me as long as I kept my eyes closed.  Also, several times I've used this tech and had sleep paralysis which I quite enjoy.  This works really well, enjoy everyone!

----------


## Pastulio_

I need to remember to try this when I wake up in the middle of the night...I just got a great idea! I'll be back!

----------


## Pastulio_

I think I may have found a way to wake myself up without having to move after waking. I have a clock radio that I normally use to wake myself up, but it keeps playing until I stop it. However, before the music/radio starts playing, it makes a sound just loud enough to wake me up. If I turn the volume off on the clock, that sound will wake me up and I won't have to turn the music off, and can simply DEILD! Hopefully the noise won't cause me to jerk awake.

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds like a plan

----------


## JoaoFX

I think If I want to I will be a natural at DIELDing.
I wake up EVERY SINGLE night  ::shock:: .
Mostly because I am a time whore and I am very precise with it.
If I set my alarm clock to 8AM , I wake at least 2 hours before.

 ::banana::  ::banana::  whooo woooo, thanks a lot ninja  ::D:

----------


## Oros

> I think I may have found a way to wake myself up without having to move after waking. I have a clock radio that I normally use to wake myself up, but it keeps playing until I stop it. However, before the music/radio starts playing, it makes a sound just loud enough to wake me up. If I turn the volume off on the clock, that sound will wake me up and I won't have to turn the music off, and can simply DEILD! Hopefully the noise won't cause me to jerk awake.



thx. that made another idea get into my head. i use to set the alarm to get up in the night and write DJ,  and then set an egg timer. don't have to turn it off. so after waking up and writing Dj i set the egg timer and go back to sleep. =)

----------


## 2Fruits

I see many DEILD Q and A that tell us how to DEILD but most of them skip over HOW to wake up after a dream. They say 'JUST DO'.

Well I don't remember it. I'm not saying I don't wake up I'm just saying I don't remember.

So please enlighten me... HOW DO I GET FROM SLEEP---> being 'aware'/'awake' but not moving?

Mantra's? Meditation??

:O Help please  :wink2:

----------


## JoaoFX

Well, I just wake up in the night several times.

----------


## Pastulio_

I've got a question. I know DEILD is a quicker version of WILD, is it normal to hear "things" as you are DEILDing? I woke up last night and tried DEILDing, but as I was, I heard a sound like a werewolf howling! My dog was next to me on my bed, so I looked to see if it was him, but he was asleep. My mom didn't mention anything about it this morning either, so it seems like it was just me. So, are hallucinations normal when DEILDing?

----------


## Ceonsamea

> are hallucinations normal when DEILDing?



I think so... my friend says he heard a whisper say "DILD is the best." So I guess so. And as it involves SP, it would make sense. Although you most likely wont really experiance SP because you fall to sleep very quickly.

----------


## Überschall

This sounds like a very good plan to me, I'll try this.

----------


## kingofclutch

Thanks, man. I think I have done this before.

----------


## Anoorian

Really good walkthrough I must say. Much gratitude!

I've never tried this way of becoming lucid before. Then I don't wake up at night either and cannot make a clock go off because of my brother sleeping 3 meters away. But I will find some way to get into an awakened state and then try this method.

----------


## Ednasil

Mannn.

If this is right, I've had quite a few small lucid dreams :O

Mainly during naps, or when I'm having to wake up for school. I never wanted to consider them dreams.

----------


## Forrest

So for this to work, does somebody have to realize they've woken up, even though they don't usually remember it? I go to bed late in the summer (aka the present) and wake up late-morning and usually fall back to sleep a bunch of times. Basically, I can maybe sorta kinda DEILD as soon as I awake from a mini-dream?

----------


## Chef

great guide! Will most def try it when my dream recall increases. Altough you almost make it sound easy i guess it will take some time before i get the hang on it.

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks, since I wrote that there has been a unified tutorial written: DEILD Tutorial

----------


## Mkmaster2400

My problem with using this technique is every time I wake up, I Have to take a piss.

----------


## cygnus

> I see many DEILD Q and A that tell us how to DEILD but most of them skip over HOW to wake up after a dream. They say 'JUST DO'.
> 
> Well I don't remember it. I'm not saying I don't wake up I'm just saying I don't remember.
> 
> So please enlighten me... HOW DO I GET FROM SLEEP---> being 'aware'/'awake' but not moving?
> 
> Mantra's? Meditation??
> 
> :O Help please



nobody friggin answered her.





> My problem with using this technique is every time I wake up, I Have to take a piss.



same here. but in the past when i have been able to wake up from a dream without moving and without having to go to the bathroom there were a few times i DEILDed accidentally (before i read about the technique). so it's kinda hit or miss with me unless i can learn how to be consistent with the waking up part. i hope us DEILD newbs may prevail - i'm pretty determined to.

----------


## pond weed

i like to use my body clock to wake myself up, it works really well, i just have to be carful not to open my eyes.

i have a question. i think i have done this before and just continued the dream non-lucidly, how do you re-enter and kamke sure you stay lucid, because you say we wake up several times in the night, well how come we dont become lucid on those occasions?

thanks for any replies  :smiley:

----------


## jose

[
Now, if you havent moved you are almost guaranteed a lucid dream.  The only way that you will not have a lucid dream is if you were at the very end of the REM cycle and your mind wants to go back to deep sleep, or you chase it away with too much complexity.  

 I have tried this method before, with no success, I believe because I am at the end of the rem cycle. I wake, see trailing hyp. imagery, and try to re-enter. I can prolong it for maybe 10 sec. but it fades away. How can i wake up before the rem period ends? if i use a sound alarm i wake up the gf & thats never good. I feel this could be a great technique for me cause i have super recall & can recall up to 4 dreams per night. 2 days ago i hit a record 5.

----------


## IllegalDreams

Very informative post, thanks for it. I find lucid dreams do happen much more often when you do this technique. The problem for me is its always in the mornings, and my body is less tired after all the sleep, so i end up only dreaming for about 5 minutes before i wake up to the point of no return.

----------


## Ferret

This sounds like a great way to have LD's! I will try tonight as for the last while I have been waking up in the middle of the night, the very hard part will be not realy waking up and keeping still and eyes closed, just knowing I am awake. The only thing I wonder is what if you have a dream when you wake up, wouldnt you want to write this down to remember bacause you will risk losing it wont you? I supose you risk loosing that dream for a LD... prolly a good trade haha

----------


## jose

[QUOTE=jose;1318437][
Now, if you havent moved you are almost guaranteed a lucid dream.  The only way that you will not have a lucid dream is if you were at the very end of the REM cycle and your mind wants to go back to deep sleep, or you chase it away with too much complexity.  

got a reply from 'illegal dreams', but i dont think he addressed the issue (sorry). How do you wake b4 the dream ends (without sound) in order to re-enter.

----------


## Amberwolf

This isn't working for me. I lie there still with my eyes closed for ten minutes after waking from my dream and I hear its not supposed to take that long and absolutely nothing happens. Its so frustrating please help. I get frustrated since I know its not working but technically im doing nothing wrong am I missing something?

----------


## StingPT

> nobody friggin answered her.



Nobody understood him! Is it just reapeating a mantra like "When I hear the alarm, I will stay still"? I just seem not to wake up... Anyway with no help I will try this 1 tonight.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Thanks ninja I got immediate results  ::banana::

----------


## NakedAlbino

Ninja9578 said they use a watch.  What type of watch do you use ninja?  Or does anyone know what type of watch turns itself off?

----------


## ninja9578

I use a watch that alarms on the hour every hour and the alarm shuts off after a few seconds.  It should be a vibrating alarm, not an audible one.

----------


## JapJap

This technique is for the more experienced i imagine

----------


## NakedAlbino

> This technique is for the more experienced i imagine



I got it to work my first attempt, I think its easier than WILD.  But harder than DILD.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, not really advanced.  The only difficult part is catching yourself right when you wake up, before you move.

----------


## yuppie11975

The problem for me, is that I struggle to remember my dreams after waking up. Like I have good recall, but it takes me thinking about my dreams for a while to remember them, I feel like if I lie there for a few minutes remembering my dreams it'd wake me up to much. Do you recomend just creating a new scenario, or?

----------


## yuppie11975

Haha, well I've been trying deild for a while now,  and I've had moderate success I guess. I can stay still fine, but I just can't transition? I'll get hallucinations, like once the whole house started shaking, and I was like vibrating. And once this thing was dragging across the floor, making really scary noises, and then I felt it climb into bed. I told myself it was all a dream. But the stuff eventually faded, and It just didn't work.
Do I watch the hallucinations, and pay attention to them? Do I keep visualising when this happens? Do I stop when this happens?

----------


## Chriskozlak

I will feel vibrations like a wild right?

Also, it is fine to wake myself with an alarm in the beginning/middle of an rem stage, correct?

----------


## Csorax

I have a few questions:

1. When I drink a lot of water before sleeping, I will wake up in my next REM cycle. Do I wake up at the very beginning or the end of the cycle?

2. What is the best time for DEILD? At the beginning or the end of an REM cycle (once I figured out when they happen)?

3. I have multiple cycles of REM in a night, should i set my DEILD alarm in the early or later ones?

----------


## yuppie11975

This is ridiculious, questions haven't been answered since the 18/9.
If you're going to have a guide, you could at least attempt to help people who took the time to read your work.

----------


## djpatch999

I've bookmarked this, it's helped me understand alot more, so much so that I know how to do it now. Thanks, brilliant tutorial  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

No, you will most likely not feel vibrations, usually you will just slip right into a dream. This is one of the allures of the DEILD technique.

----------


## sanctum

To get out of your bed, you can try imagining your dream body leaving your real one.  After the transition I'm almost always in my bed and everything feels normal.  Normally I can sit up and go, but one time I couldn't really move.  So I imagined my arms lifting out of my body, and voila! With a little resistance, then give, I could actually feel my arms leaving my body behind.  The rest of me followed.  I guess this is sort of an OBE, since I could've turned around and seen my sleeping body, but I was afraid that would destabilize my dream, so I didn't.

----------

